# Mary-Kate and Ashley are building Fashion Design Empire.



## Karren (Aug 23, 2010)

I still remember when they were little babys on Full House...







They already have two clothing lines, pricey The Row and more accessible Elizabeth and James. And now, diminutive moguls Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen, 23, are conquering the teen demographic with Olsenboye, a juniors line sold at JCPenney, with items ranging from $20 to $50.

The Olsens wanted to offer "great style for a great price and great quality. We came up with the idea of celebrating the world," Ashley says. "Olsenboye is our Norwegian last name." The designing women â€” who sit side by side, finish each other's sentences and apologize repeatedly for being five minutes late â€” talk closets, clothes and color. Mary-Kate and Ashley expand design empire with Olsenboye - USATODAY.com






Mary-Kate Olsen Is Happy with Fashion as Her â€˜Day Jobâ€™ - Mary-Kate Olsen may have grown up in front of the cameras alongside twin sister Ashley, but these days the former Full House star is more likely to be found immersed in fashion sketches than television roles. Since founding three successful and incredibly chic clothing lines with Ashleyâ€”including The Row, the lower-priced Olsenboye collection for JCPenney as well as Elizabeth and Jamesâ€”the September Marie Claire cover girl considers herself more of a designer than anything else. â€œI still read scripts, and if something great comes along, thatâ€™s greatâ€¦but this is my day job. The Row is where I go every day,â€ she tells the magazine. The 24-year-old finds herself probably best known these days for her unexpected and always unique sense of style, which is as likely to land her on certain best dressed lists as other worst dressed lists. And while the actress is grateful for the opportunities her on screen childhood afforded her, it seems she wouldnâ€™t trade her current situation for anything. â€œI look at old photos of me, and I donâ€™t feel connected to them at allâ€¦I would never wish my upbringing upon anyone.â€ Mary-Kate Olsen Is Happy with Fashion as Her â€˜Day Jobâ€™ â€“ Style News - StyleWatch - People.com


----------



## magosienne (Aug 23, 2010)

It seems like yesterday, lol ! I say good for them, although i don't always agree with their style.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised because I didn't think they had any fashion sense at all.


----------



## Darla (Aug 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm kind of surprised because I didn't think they had any fashion sense at all. hehe I am with Johnnie on this, I haven't really seen anything that makes me think they have the pulse of anything...much less fashion or style.
So what they had a TV sitcom like 15 years ago (a really bad one at that)! What have they done since then? Fake celebs hanging on to past glory. Get a life. and a real job....


----------

